# A Little Book for Little Children -- Thomas White



## VirginiaHuguenot (Aug 16, 2008)

Thomas White published a book in 1660 called _A Manual for Parents: Wherein is Set Down Very Particular Directions in Reference to the Baptising, Correcting, Instructing, and Chusing a Calling for Their Children : to which is Added A Little Book for Little Children : Wherein Besides Several Instructions, and Encouragements, Several Examples ..._ later republished as _A Little Book for Little Children_. It was commended by James Janeway. Does anyone know if there is a modern reprint?


----------

